
Show HN: Monero Web Miner for Low-Tech Static Sites - jhabdas
https://after-dark.habd.as/module/toxic-swamp/
======
wmf
I think these JS miners are stealing ten cents of electricity to generate one
cent of cryptocurrency.

~~~
TuGuQuKu
Capitalism is the most efficient economic system.

~~~
tomcooks
It's so efficient it consumes everything, even itself and the structure that
keeps it in place.

------
kolom
I wonder how much monero he will mine from a post on the first page of hacker
news about mining monero

~~~
jhabdas
Not being called Microsoft and having the rights to open source parts of
Minecraft would dictate the answer to your question. But you assume I'm the
one mining. And you know what they say about assumption?

------
shash7
In case anyone's interested, I wrote a piece on the Monero miner plus a couple
of other 'miners' over here:

[https://wpplugincheck.com/articles/we-tested-3-mining-
plugin...](https://wpplugincheck.com/articles/we-tested-3-mining-plugins-
heres-what-weve-learnt/)

In my opinion, these things are way better than ads.

~~~
theamk
They are perhaps better at forcing user to install adblockers?

I can generally tolerate ads, but when I notice laggy browsing and my laptop’s
fan spinning up at max speed, I leave the site pretty quickly, or switch to
adblocked browser.

~~~
sam0x17
I've seen ads freeze up my browser, but I have yet to see a miner do the same.

~~~
jhabdas
On top of that the miner is opt-out and (hopefully) throttled to 30%
thread/cpu use (based on session and without cookie) and only while reliably
detecting a page is actively in use.

------
wemdyjreichert
When on desktop, I couldn't care less. But for mobile devices, it's a serious
battery drain. And for old devices, it can make then intolerably slow.

~~~
jhabdas
Please drum up your settings menu and share with us if you don't mind the to
three apps draining your battery if you don't mind.

------
dandare
What is the economics of monetizing content with in-browser mining? How much $
can one expect from X page views lasting Y minutes?

------
mothsonasloth
This is where the Brave browser and the BAT token come in.

~~~
jhabdas
The application of advertisements and the ad industry in general to crypto is
IMO the antithesis of the Crypto Anarchist Manifesto[^1]. What are your
thoughts on this matter?

[1]: [https://hackcabin.com/post/take-flight-monero-cli-
wallet/pdf...](https://hackcabin.com/post/take-flight-monero-cli-
wallet/pdf/crypto-anarchist-manifesto.pdf)

